# Mine Free VBulletin Skins



## Flatron (May 28, 2008)

This is An request to Confirm from Admin & mods

Dread Digit, I am latron 
I Make Useful,VBulletin Skins Which are Free & have no Copyrights...
I Want to Share Mine All  Skins to All members present here...

Whould You Allow Me To put Mine Made vBulletin Skins ???

please ..


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

yeah post it dude


----------



## Flatron (May 28, 2008)

ok Thanks man for your Confirmation...but In which Section should I post ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

teach these rather tasteless 9do9 media something dude ! go and show us some creativity.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

post it here, later on if need arises the whole thread can be moved to another section


----------



## Hitboxx (May 28, 2008)

Hey, stop stealing my show, he asked for _admins and mods_ 

Flatron, post along, no problem, but be sure to adhere to forum policy, no inappropriate stuff and no advertising. I'm sitting here.


----------



## Flatron (May 28, 2008)

*Pink Illusions Designed By Flatron (VBulletin 3.7)*

This is Mine First Style...

This Skin is Made By me, Users can Use in Any Forums & Also can Distribute the Copy of this Style!!

Screenshot:
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/axoh0w6rpckepicj4flf.png

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK6im52uaK2bluKnZKqhkZSqYayhmp2s4
```
PSD Included

If You Like Mine Post Say Thanks

*EDIT:* _Thread merged, continue here._


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Pink Illusions Designed By Flatron (VBulletin 3.7)*

most of us hate the colour red here. sorry. historic reasons still hanging into the present.
why not blue or green next time ?


----------



## Flatron (May 28, 2008)

Man the Colour Can Be Change..By Editing The Template From AdminCp

2nd Design : Happy Raver (For 3.7 RC4) Also Work In 3.7

Screenshot:
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/acrdtugma3k98jrvwz8y.png

Downlload:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=b6ycnJmpZ6yelOKnZqqhkZSqY6yhm5mm6
```

Please Write Review Abt mine Styles..
& Feel Free to Say thanks

Mod Please Delete the Posts #1 - #6..Bcoz i want to make this Thread More attractive
& the Post # 7 Should be on First


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

post something subtle, a mild shade of blue or ivory white


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

^^ LOL you want kirsch man, just say it! mild blue or ivory white, lol! 

edit: very nice themes dude, I like the first pink, but I fear a community uprising so... hehe. The second one is really good! I love it  Can you make these themes apply-able via a CSS file? Because the admins wont change the theme server side, so we have to use custom css files to change it client side.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2008)

^Using the second one will make you run to your Optician for some glasses


----------



## narangz (May 28, 2008)

Anything white & light blue?

The themes are nice but yellow hurts eyes.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

I already wear a pair...


----------



## Flatron (May 29, 2008)

More free skins is available in mine website: *vbdesigner.co.cc/


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I already wear a pair...



So we both have something in common


----------



## Flatron (May 31, 2008)

*Free vBulletin Styles Hub 3.7 (Free Skins Only)*

I Am Going to Post Many Free Styles which I found From Other Website, Its For a Collection Devoted to the Digit users Only...

Simple - white

*imagegalaxy.org/images/ayzh8wjalsu77930qouq.jpg

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=arOdmZinabKhluKnYqqhkZSqX62am5Wm2
```
Simple - Black
*imagegalaxy.org/images/n18arfv896p0p50gghlq.jpg

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bbCil5epbKubluKnZaqhkZSqYq2amp2o5
```
FWS Colourful - Yellow
*imagegalaxy.org/images/eq2ypes06h374zfrvl30.jpg

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bbChmZeuba6dluKnZqqhkZSqY62ampWm6
```

_THREADS MERGED AGAIN:_ *don't create multiple thread for your same topic.*


----------



## Flatron (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Free vBulletin Styles Hub 3.7 (Free Skins Only)*

FWS Colourful - Lilac

*imagegalaxy.org/images/yjg2p08ilap3i846ths4.jpg

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZrGhm5qlabChnOKnYqqhkZSqX62al5ym2[/cod

FWS Colourful - Green
[img]*imagegalaxy.org/images/g7r5anfasayq9lrhrfd.jpg[/img]

Download:
[code]*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=brCfnZimcqqelOKnaaqhkZSqZq2amJmo9
```

FWS Valentines1 
*imagegalaxy.org/images/a6s593hj0dd569evte.jpg

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Y6yZnZiqa7Gfl5bzZKqZnJGlZ6eclZ2rYw%3D%3D2
```

FWS Bubbles 3.7
*imagegalaxy.org/images/30bps545xf47993scxk0.jpg

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aqqalJSsarGglpylYviblJStX6qekZemZA%3D%3D2
```

Unreal T 3 - vB3.7
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/lamzlgw8l14rdhp6w1.jpg

*******************************************
UT3 by chAos Styles
*******************************************

You may use this skin for free. You may not redistribute the skin and its graphic elements, for profit or for free, without explicit permission from ourselves. By using our skin you agree to leave the link back to chAos Styles

*****************************************
INSTRUCTIONS ON INSTALLATION::

1. Extract ZIP folder.
2. Upload the UT folder to your forum root.
3. Log into your admin control panel.
4. Choose Styles -> Download/Upload Styles 
5. Under Import Style XML File, click on "Browse..."
6. Find the xml folder (from the ZIP you downloaded). Select the one of the files that end with .xml (there should be only be 2, one for a fixed width forum and one for a fluid width forum).
7. Click Import

To add your forum name into the header logo you will need to open photoshop (or any tool you have thats similar). From there open banner_blank.psd (for the Fixed width version) or banner_x.jpg (for the fluid width version).

PS; the smilies provided in the download have been matted to match the background of this style. This will reduce the white border that the standard smilies will create

Download:
PSD File:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=cqqalZaqbK%2BbmpalafiblJStZqqekZelbw%3D%3D9
```

Style:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=a7OdnJurbbKbmZintqyZlJyiaK%2BWl5St8
```

BlackIce 3.7.0
*imagegalaxy.org/images/25hy5qkwdslwp33lbl.jpg

Downlaod:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zqyhl5inZq2aluKnYqqhkZSqX62al5im2
```

Simplicity by chAos Styles
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/2n7w0bv0xfoljlgrwn39.jpg

*******************************************
*Simplicity by chAos Styles*
*******************************************
*styles.chaos-forums.net/forums/images/box/simplicity_box.gif
You may use this skin for free. You may not redistribute the skin and its graphic elements, for profit or for free, without explicit permission from chAos Styles. By using our skin and our copyrighted material you agree to leave the link back to chAos Styles

*****************************************
*INSTRUCTIONS ON INSTALLATION::*

1. Extract ZIP folder.
2. Upload the simplicity folder to your forum root.
3. Log into your admin control panel.
4. Choose Styles -> Download/Upload Styles 
5. Under Import Style XML File, click on "Browse..."
6. Find the xml folder (from the ZIP you downloaded). Select the file that ends with .xml (there should be only one file).
7. Click Import

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLGhl5usZ7GelJutsKyZlJyiYq%2BWl5Sr2
```

Rough Stuff (3.7) Free
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/2e4zlp5nk9afj1pas4am.png

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aa%2BZlJunbrGiluKnZaqhkZSqYq2Zl5qu5
```

Mekar Senja 2
Screenshot:
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/5cu0ojvd2lsenywjgsma.png

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=cq2alZqna6%2Bdl5iucfiblJStZqqekZelbQ%3D%3D9
```

Puteri 2 (3.7) Free Skins
Screenshot:
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/2whh51j0r4c97swwwtz7.png

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=a7Cblp2la7GenOKnYqqhkZSqX62Zm5uo2
```

Ketika Style 2 (Free Skin)
*www.imagegalaxy.org/images/sc8ckaqg4nxzx934rcl0.png

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aa%2BempaobK2ZmZmls6yZlJyiZa%2BWl5Sn5
```

vBtemplate Style
*www.vbtemplates.com/img/skins/freeskin.gif

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZrKcmJ2uZbCamZqtsqyZlJyiZK%2BWl5Sr4
```

Flance1 vB style
Updated the Flance skin to vB 3.7...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=3
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6uim5erbLCdl5bzaKqZnJGla6ebnZ2rbw%3D%3D6
```

Smart Brown vB style
Smart Brown skin updated to 3.7...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=10
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z7KglJyub66elOKnZqqhkZSqY6yilZmo6
```

Visual depth vB style
Updated version of Visual depth skin 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=13
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bLKdm5eub62bmpytt6yZlJyiaa%2BWlp2p9
```

Fitness vB style
Updated version of vB 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=60
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bLGclp2maayhnOKnZaqhkZSqYqyimpao5
```

Fancy Red style
Update to vB 3.7 version...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=16
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aaqcm5imbaqfnJSltKyZlJyiZq%2BWlp2r6
```

Green Star style
Green Star style Updated to vB 3.7 version...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=15
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z7KenZyra7CglJStsayZlJyiY6%2BWlp2n3
```

Internet Cafe style
Internet cafe skin updated to 3.7


*View demo: 
	
	




		Code:
	

*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=63


Download:


		Code:
	

*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK%2BalZyoabOdlpSqY%2FiblJStYKqekZauZQ%3D%3D3

*

Blue Star vB style
Updated version of Blue Star skin 3.7...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=57
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bqugmZuparGcm5intqyZlJyiaK%2BWlp2n8
```

Gameboard vB style
Updated Gameboard vBulletin stye to 3.7...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=4
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aqubmpSsbLOelpyntqyZlJyiaK%2BWlp2t8
```

Miner New vB style
Updated to vB 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=62
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=brOenZqlbKqZnOKnaaqhkZSqZqyimJyq9
```

Fancy Gray style
Updated my Fancy gray skin to 3.7 version...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=38
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZqydlZmqZqyZlOKnZaqhkZSqYqyilZSm5
```

Black Yellow vB style

Updated version of black yellow 3.7 gold vB skin...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=6
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6ufm5SparCfm5bzaKqZnJGla6ebnZ2paQ%3D%3D6
```

Silver white style
Updated to vB 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=45
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=arGblZWlbrOal5utt6yZlJyiaa%2BWlp2t9
```

Sosumi vB style
Updated version of Sosumi 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=9
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=brKcmZSub7GanOKnaaqhkZSqZqyimJum9
```

Blue Pro vB style
Updated version of vB 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=65
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bKqhmp2labOenJSls6yZlJyiZa%2BWlp2t5
```

Silver Blue vb style
Updated version of Silver blue skin 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=7
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=abCZm5WmaqqhluKnZ6qhkZSqZKyilpWo7
```

Fancy Blue style
Updated to vB 3.7 version....

View demo

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=14
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK%2Bil5iqbq%2BcnOKnaKqhkZSqZayil5uo8
```

Orange Black style Updated to 3.7 gold version...
Orange Black style 
Updated to 3.7 gold version...

View demo fluid

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=21
```

View demo fixed

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=22
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zq2fmZmtZ6qdluKnZaqhkZSqYqyilZWq5
```

Red Gray style
Updated to 3.7 gold version...

Demo:
View demo fluid

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=23
```

View demo fixed

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=24
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=b6qinZema62fnJSltayZlJyiZ6%2BWlp2p7
```

Browny vB style
Updated to 3.7 gold version...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=76
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aK6dnJmpZqyZlOKnYaqhkZSqXqyimpSo1
```

Green deluxe style
New vB skin with fresh and web2 style...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=40
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=arGglJurZbGanZ2ts6yZlJyiZa%2BWlp2p5
```

Orange Blue style
Updated 3.7 gold version of Orange blue vb style...

View demo fluid

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=19
```

View demo fixed

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=20
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ca%2BalZuua62empSqaPiblJStZaqekZauag%3D%3D8
```

Green Pink style
Updated to 3.7 gold version...

View demo fluid

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=25
```

View demo fixed

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=26
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z6qhlpypYa2ZluKnYaqhkZSqXqyimJ2s1
```

Soft expression vB style
Updated to vB 3.7 version

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=18
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZqydlZetbqyZlOKnZaqhkZSqYqyilZSq5
```

Smart Blue 3.7
Demo: 
	
	



```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=11
```

Screenshot:
*imagegalaxy.org/images/4f4c9rr109zk7no9s44.png


Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aa6emJipbKqdmpuns6yZlJyiZa%2BWlpyp5
```


----------



## Garbage (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Free vBulletin Styles Hub 3.7 (Free Skins Only)*

THanks....

But we don't have any use of them unless Admins download them and make available for this forum!


----------



## Flatron (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Free vBulletin Styles Hub 3.7 (Free Skins Only)*

Jedi Knights -star wars style
Updated to vB 3.7 gold...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=27
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLOgnZaobK2eluKnZqqhkZSqY6yilpiu6
```

Car Forum vB style
Updated the Car forums vB style to 3.7...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=75
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z7CfnZmmZK6amJunsKyZlJyiYq%2BWlp2t2
```

Unreal Tournaments style
New style for vB3.7 design based on the game Unreal Tournaments...

Psd for the header and footer provided in teh zip for you to customise it as you needed...

Demo: 
	
	



```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=77
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aKqelZysaK2dmZTzaaqZnJGlbKebnJyqaA%3D%3D7
```

Tech Info style
Updated to 3.7 gold...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=34
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZK6hlZ2mZrKZlOKnYqqhkZSqX6yhlpSo2
```

Knockout 3.7 style
Updated version of Knockout style 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=66
```


Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLOcmZ2tbq%2BhlZyntKyZlJyiZq%2BWlpyr6
```

Call of duty vB design
New design based on the game Call of duty for vB3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=78
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=crCalZ2mbLCempyoa%2FiblJStZqqekZataw%3D%3D9
```

Blacksmart vB style
Updated black smart skin for vBulletin 3.7 gold...

I have made minor changes to the design to further enhance it and i feel it is looks lovely now, hope you all like it enjoy...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=2
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bLKdlJSmaqydluKnaKqhkZSqZayhl52u8
```

Fblue vB style
FBlue skin updated to vB 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=8
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=a62bnZauaLOZluKnZaqhkZSqYqyhmZWs5
```

Blue deluxe style
Updated to 3.7 gold and made small changes to enhance the design further...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=39
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aayfmJmpabCgnJStsqyZlJyiZK%2BWlpyr4
```

Valentine vB style
Updated to 3.7 gold version...

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/?styleid=74
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zaqam5ysa6uhmJzzZqqZnJGlaaebnZynaQ%3D%3D4
```

Paper style
Updated to the latest 3.7 version...

Please note the customized postbit design is not present with the 3.7 version and reverted back to original design...

Demo:


```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=67
```

Download:


```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bbOalpatbbCalpelZviblJStYaqekZauZg%3D%3D4
```

Marvel vB skin
Updated to vB 3.7

Demo:

```
*www.forum-lance.com/index.php?styleid=17
```

Download:

```
*www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=abCfnZmma6%2BfmpunsqyZlJyiZK%2BWlp2t4
```

Admin & mods make this thread Stiky ....or pinned..
All Skins are Free & legal for 100 % Distribution....Taken from mine website www.vbdesigner.co.cc

Guys Reply abt mine thread

Guys the all new skins are here...download it


----------



## sbhar (Aug 2, 2008)

*3.7.0 beta 5 skin needed*

Hi Flatron

I have 3.7.0 beta 5 and your "Pink Illusions Designed By Flatron (3.7)\xmls"
xml is giving an error

```
This file was created using a different version of vBulletin from the one you are running.

Your version: 3.7.0 Beta 5
File version: 3.7.0
```

Please help

Thanks
Sugata


----------



## shift (Aug 3, 2008)

i bet a 100$ that all these skins are not created by him ( *Flatron* )


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 29, 2009)

^WTF...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

He is spamming all over, I have reported three in the morning.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2009)

Spam reported. lease delete this bot. hes been spamming since April and hes still online.


----------



## kalpik (May 4, 2009)

Done


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2009)

Smart Bot
Good AI Coding by its creator


----------

